# Rolling a Fatty?



## dkrosnick (Jul 1, 2008)

Any advice on how to roll this easily as I have tried multiple times and even not stuffed fully, can't do what the Q-Views show.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 1, 2008)

I take a tube of jimmy dean sausage and squish it flat in a 1 gallon zip top bag.  make sure the sausage is mashed flat and even all around.  Put the bag in the freezer for about 30 minutes to firm up the fat.  Then cut the sides of the bag and peel back the plastic on one side.  Fill about 2/3 of the sausage with filling (use less than you want to).  Then use the peeled back side of the bag to roll it like sushi.


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 1, 2008)

Send me your ingredients and let me try.....it might be somethin your putting into your fattie......I have to check to be sure. :)


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jul 1, 2008)

Take a gander at this thread and see if it helps...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18672


There are a few others in the section that have helpful tips as well...

I pray a lot when rolling them.... ;)


----------



## benny75 (Jul 1, 2008)

I just did my first fatty last weekend, so I can't really give you a lot of info, but I did try one thing that worked really well. I put a cookie sheet in the freezer for a while to get good and cold. Then I rolled the fatty on some plastic wrap on the cookie sheet. It helped keep the sausage from warming up and getting sticky. As for the rolling, just get it as tight as you can and work out or patch any holes. Then twist the ends of the plastic wrap as suggested by others on this site until it's good and tight.


----------



## dkrosnick (Jul 1, 2008)

Great assistance, thank you!!!


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 1, 2008)

I take it your not going to send me your ingredients to see where I can help......


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yer sausage has ta be somewhat fatty, or it will crumble.

Start with cold ingredients, lets say two pounds a jimmy dean flattened out on wax paper.  Stuff with say some cube cheese an precooked bacon.

Keep the stuffins back from the edge a the fatty a good inch er so,  Start ta roll it up usin the wax paper kinda usin yer fingers ta fold over the edge, when the wax paper gets ta the meat, pull the paper back an keep rollin it over onto itself.

Know seal the seam by gently squeezin the fatty tagether an smooth it out, same thin with the ends.

I usally roll mine out about 3/8 ta 1/2 inch thick.

Keep thins as cold as ya can.  I also transport the fatty ta the smoker restin on the wax paper, layin it in the palm a my hand an up my forearm.  Then simply roll it off onta the smoker grate.  This is what works fer me.

Some sausage may be to "Lean" to hold tagether, some dear sausage an such.

Good luck, Keep tryin yall get the hang of it.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 1, 2008)

Keep everything cold.  I also use one of those flexible cutting boards and grease it up just a bit. 

I lay everything out on my greased cutting board & roll & then place the whole thing in the freezer (cutting board and all) for a few minutes.


----------

